# Headphone 4 sony ericsson w705?



## prds359 (Jul 8, 2012)

Please suggest me a good headphone for w705 under 500 inr. Cant raise 1 penny above it. Want the best I can have for that amount. A well known brand is preferable (indian or unknown brand is NOT considerable). I need in-ear headphone.


----------



## elton_1991 (Jul 9, 2012)

JVC Marchmellow @Rs.500
Soundmagic PL-10 @Rs.415


----------



## prds359 (Jul 9, 2012)

elton_1991 said:


> JVC Marchmellow @Rs.500
> Soundmagic PL-10 @Rs.415



Plug-in pins are different of these models. Won't fit in w705


----------



## teejay_geekEd (Jul 9, 2012)

Get an adapter first.


----------



## prds359 (Jul 10, 2012)

teejay_geekEd said:


> Get an adapter first.



Why? I need a headphone!! What would I do with adopter in this case.? .!!!


----------



## teejay_geekEd (Jul 10, 2012)

prds359 said:


> Why? I need a headphone!! What would I do with adopter in this case.? .!!!





> Plug-in pins are different of these models. Won't fit in w705



If the 3.5mm jack isn't there in your phone as per your reply, then you need an adapter if you want to use the normal earphones/headphones.
And please go easy with the exclamations, one is enough


----------



## Minion (Jul 10, 2012)

Sound magic ES 18 sounds better than pl10 and cost less around 400 bucks.


----------



## prds359 (Jul 16, 2012)

teejay_geekEd said:


> If the 3.5mm jack isn't there in your phone as per your reply, then you need an adapter if you want to use the normal earphones/headphones.



This is why I mentioned my phone's model number so that the helper can kindly check the image of the port that my phn has (am unable to post an image as am using my cell to browse). The headphone that I got with my phone is HPM-77, it would be helpful if u can suggest a similar good enough headphone.



Minion said:


> Sound magic ES 18 sounds better than pl10 and cost less around 400 bucks.



Still has the "plug-in" pin problem. It's of different style than HPM-77


----------



## prds359 (Jul 21, 2012)

No1 here can suggest me anything?


----------



## elton_1991 (Jul 22, 2012)

You have the HPM-77 which is a 3.5 adepter+detachable earphone,so just unplug the earphone and plug in another one into the 3.5 jack of the adepter.I don't see what so complicated in that


----------



## prds359 (Jul 27, 2012)

I didn't know it's called an adapter! Thanks for the info. Will buy sound magic ES 18 then 



elton_1991 said:


> You have the HPM-77 which is a 3.5 adepter+detachable earphone,so just unplug the earphone and plug in another one into the 3.5 jack of the adepter.I don't see what so complicated in that



Tried this method befor purchashing a headphone. There is a prblem, which is, I can hear the beats only but unable to hear vocals n other instrument. I tried 3 different headphone which r 3.5 mm with the adopter of hpm-77. In one headphone I didn't hear anything at all (played various tracks in all 3 headphone). What should I do now? Is there any other headphone that's design is hpm-77 or it's substitute.?


----------

